# JBL t-696 6x9...



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard if the new JBL t-696 6x9 is any good. It's suppose to be the replacement of the t595


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

look bro the speaker has a great sound and yet it's button for the tweeter that you can select 0db+ 3db+ but it all depends where are you gonna house this monster its huge the construction its big from the outer speaker i try to put 4 jbls on my monte carlo ls and they did not fit the top cover is big see them in person you'll know what am talking about the other thing you need to check for prising some shops sell them for $200 a pair i think its to much for a 6x9 on this jbl your paying for looks the exterior housing is made of carbon fiber and for being a special edition check jl audio 6x9C2-690tx 3-Way i went to return my jbl and got my jl audio that sounds sick good luck bro


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info the homies at ACC have them for 149.00


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ACC?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 5 2010, 03:23 AM~16803162
> *Has anyone heard if the new JBL t-696 6x9 is any good. It's suppose to be the replacement of the t595
> *


 2 will fit dont do 4 thats just old school ghetto fabulous sounds like junk...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 6 2010, 02:28 PM~16814397
> *look bro the speaker has a great sound and yet it's button for the tweeter that you can select 0db+ 3db+ but it all depends where are you gonna house this monster its huge the construction its big from the outer speaker i try to put 4 jbls on my monte carlo ls and they did not fit the top cover is big see them in person you'll know what am talking about the other thing you need to check for prising some shops sell them for $200 a pair i think its to much for a 6x9 on this jbl your paying for looks the exterior housing is made of carbon fiber and for being a special edition check jl audio 6x9C2-690tx 3-Way i went to return my jbl and got my jl audio that sounds sick good luck bro
> *


*Here is 4 T595 in a MC SS *


----------

